# Aikido Footwork - Which MAs are Similar?



## Hawke (Jul 5, 2007)

Greetings All,

Do you guys see any other MA that has similar footwork to Aikido?  I have seen some Jujitsu that appear to be similar.  The linear hard styles like Karate appears to get off the center line, but lack the circular movement after getting off the line (this is from my limited experience).  Ba Gua seems similar in getting off the center line with circular movements.

I have the chance to play with my Kenpo friends and I have some fun with the Aikido footwork.  I can dodge the first few hits, but after that...ouch.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ninjutsu and most all off the japanese sword arts.


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 13, 2007)

I`ve noticed some similarities between Kenjutsu and Aikido altough my experience in both arts is very limited. Also there seem to be a lot of cross training going on between sword arts like Katori Shinto Ryu and Aikido.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2007)

There are similarities with the footwork in some Filipino martial arts, but Japanese sword arts is probably the best answer.


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 14, 2007)

Takemusu Aikido has a footwork drill that looks and feels very similar to another drill i learnt in Zi Ran Men (nature boxing). The footwork also has some similarities to the ba gua turning steps and circular drills.


----------



## Yari (Jul 30, 2007)

Really depending upon which style of Aikido your looking at. And even which instructor.

But mostly japanese sword arts are the best shot.

/Yari


----------



## ejaazi (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not sure, but many martial arts look similiar, because they have all borrowed from each other at some point.


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 5, 2007)

I would agree that It would depend on which style of aikido, but mostly Japanese sword arts.


----------

